# Bergonzi U.T.25 Radial Arm Drill - looking for information



## Chipper5783 (Feb 15, 2021)

My latest project is resurrecting a small radial arm drill.  It came to me as a few large pieces and several boxes of parts (motors off, drill gearing removed).  Think - jigsaw puzzle.  It is actually coming together pretty well.  The transmission shaft that supports the sliding gear had a blown out keyway (just a straight shaft), everything pretty dirty, electrical all stripped out, abused table block - so far everything should be repairable or not too hard to make.  I have not figured out how the down feed kick off is supposed to function, or what the routing of the one-shot oiler ought to be.  Bergonzi (Italy) is not very common (the history with Willis is easy to find) - but info the U.T.25 is extremely scarce.  All I have found to date is an old sale reference that the machine weight 800kg.  It is a nice enough machine, probably the smallest machine in their offering (has a 7" column).

If anyone can direct me to information sources, that would be awesome (ie. pictures of what the front panel would look like - I'm thinking there was a large decal there?).  In truth, I may just be prettying up a boat anchor, but I'm at least trying to divert metal from the scrap dealer.  Enjoy, David


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 15, 2021)

lathe.co.uk doesn't even have a listing for Bergonzi. You might try contacting some of the sellers for a copy of a book of the model closest to yours, if they have one.


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 15, 2021)

I think the company (Willis) still exists. I would try and contact them.

https://www.willismachinery.com/radial-arm-drill-presses

Perhaps they can point you into the right direction?


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 15, 2021)

Thank you for the pointers.  I have spoken to Willis - their 30 year guy had never heard of the "Model UT25" or of anything Bergonzi offered with such a small column.  His estimation was that it would be more than 40 years old.  I can't find any reference to "Hector Machine Tools" either.


----------

